# From FASig - Cold Introductory Letter



## Rotwang (Apr 9, 2010)

Does anyone remember from a mid-1980's FASig issue a printout of an introductory letter that a shy FA could show to a BBW to break the ice? I lost my issues in a fire long years ago, and many times I wished I could have a copy of this gem. This letter would be so helpful to me ----- can anyone provide it, I would be grateful. Please Respond ............


----------

